# Uv Sterilizer



## ladyhawke1066 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello,

I am sort of a newby tank owner; for two years my hubby and I successfully held a 30 gallon tank, planted and were quite successful. We moved up to 65 gallon, planted the first week of June, haven't lost a fish (thank God) and now, we have a fabulous case of algae bloom. I know why, too much light, which has been rectified. Just waiting for the Green Killing Machine, ordered through Petsmart in the US. 

Anyone have comments, experiences with uv sterilizers in general? Also, we are currently using Algone without filter cartridges, but I am nervous about not using the filter cartridge (the instructions say for an algae problem, remove activated carbon filters).

Opinions and advice for uv sterilizers?

Thanks,

Patty 
Woodbridge


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I prefer the coralife turbo twists, I've had a few different types and prefer the Coralife Turbo Twists over any other uv. 

Hope this helps!

Kate


----------



## ladyhawke1066 (Jun 30, 2009)

*uv sterilizer*

Thanks alot Kate, I really appreciate your time. Did you have an algae problem at one time?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

No algae, I just like to keep them on all of my tanks as disease prevention because I do breed & sell fish to others.


----------



## ladyhawke1066 (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, I see. Do you leave it on all the time?

What kinds of fish do you sell? 

{attu


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ladyhawke1066 said:


> Oh, I see. Do you leave it on all the time?
> 
> What kinds of fish do you sell?
> 
> {attu


I don't know much about Katalyst but I seen her from time to time in different kind of forum and website (and my friend brought stuff from her too)

I seen her selling slate, pleco caves, pleco, endlers and other odds and ends (look it up at buy/sell thread and you will see her products)


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ladyhawke1066 said:


> Oh, I see. Do you leave it on all the time?
> 
> What kinds of fish do you sell?
> 
> {attu


Various catfish, invertebrates & oddballs, caves. And now a good chunk of my fishroom.  I will be putting up some of my uv's for sale later today.


----------



## ladyhawke1066 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you for both replies!

I just received my uv sterilizer (green killing machine) and it is up and running. Will report back to see if it makes a difference.


Patty


----------



## ladyhawke1066 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks to all who replied! My green killing machine turned my tank clear in five days. I put it in on Tues. afternoon, by Friday it was clearing. Went a way til Sunday and came back to a clean tank!! Yay!

It works!!!!

Patty


----------

